# Rabbit ate (toxic?) mushroom - need advice!



## ams1786 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry for the long post...

My (indoor) rabbit has a portion of the yard she likes to hang out in (accompanied) when we go outside. Today, I noticed her nudging a tiny mushroom on the ground. I jumped in and it looked like it had a few bites out of it. I noticed there were a few other little mushrooms scattered about, so I'm not sure if she found others before this one. We don't usually have these in our yard so it's not something I would have checked for.

I sent the vet a picture of the mushrooms. They called back to say they looked like a variety that's toxic to people, so they assumed they were toxic to rabbits. They said I could bring her in where they would put her on IVs, do blood work, and monitor her overnight, or I could keep her at home and watch. She gets super freaked by car rides/vet visits (as in it'll take a few days for her to recover afterwards, and she's never been there overnight) so I told them I didn't want to stress her out and would keep her here unless they thought it necessary. They said to just feed her a lot to move her system and to keep an eye on her, and to watch for any neurological symptoms and make sure she doesn't go off her food. They're going to check back before they close tonight and in the morning.

Even though I spoke with the vet I just wanted to check in with you all because I know the members here have a lot of experience (both with bunnies and gardens). Has anyone had any bunny v. mushroom encounters? I posted the pictures here so hopefully any gardening experts can help me id it. Also, knock on wood, but exactly what sort of symptoms should I be looking out for? 

A bit vague, but hoping someone here is more experienced than me!

And yes, I'm definitely reconsidering her outdoor setup.


----------



## JBun (Oct 16, 2014)

I know of one other RO member a while back, that their rabbits ate some mushrooms in the yard and the rabbits developed hind limb paralysis. All rabbits seemed to be recovering from it at the end of the thread. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=70051&highlight=paralysis+mushrooms

I think the more common symptoms would be neurological and maybe gastrointestinal. How severe and the exact symptoms, would depend on the type of mushroom and how much was actually eaten. Hopefully your bun didn't eat enough to cause any harm. I would think that if it has been several hours and no sign of anything being wrong with your bun, that she may be alright. Just keep a close eye on her.


----------

